
PinePhone – Unboxing and First Impressions - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85oYkuhuuFk
======
evolve2k
Official site -
[https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/](https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/)

------
jasoneckert
Great summary: "It's like using a Raspberry Pi 3 inside of a smartphone"

------
canada_dry
They're sold out.

Not sure how many were produced in the initial batch, but hopefully there's
enough demand to keep this initiative going. I'm hoping to pick one up when
they're available again.

~~~
beatgammit
The Braveheart edition is sold out, which is intended for developers to hack
on so the production version is solid. There were 3000 in the batch, with much
more coming in the production phase, which will be in March or April,
depending on software progress and China factory timelines after the disease
outbreak issues are resolved.

Development has been coming along nicely with a recent video showcasing calls
being made and received, and there's promising early results from power usage
optimizations (battery life may now approach 12 hours standby, up from a
handful of hours). This should show you that this device is not quite ready
for a production release, but it is rapidly getting there.

I hope to buy one when it's ready for production release, but it at least
needs to be capable of 12 hours of standby time, decent call quality, mass
texting, and dependable system updates (everything critical should be
upstreamed) in order to replace my current phone. I'll definitely buy one on
launch regardless.

